# Google- LEWIS MOODY: I WON'T KEEP BOWEL DISEASE A SECRET - Express.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*LEWIS MOODY: I WON'T KEEP BOWEL DISEASE A SECRET**Express.co.uk*One of them suffered from *irritable bowel syndrome*, a similarly embarrassing condition, â€œso we had a mutual understandingâ€. Although he does wonder how he managed to keep his condition quiet for so long. â€œI was losing weight and looked gaunt.â€ *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

